# White grape juice



## bakervinyard (Mar 24, 2022)

I bought this white grape juice in the fall to add to my cranberry wine. i haven’t used this before. Is this the right color or did it go bad. Can I still use this ?


----------



## Ohio Bob (Mar 24, 2022)

What varietal? It looks a little too red, but even if it was bad would probably look orange. Personally I would ferment separate than your cranberry, if it’s good then blend it in.


----------



## bakervinyard (Mar 25, 2022)

@ Ohio Bob, it’s only 1 lt. I add it to my wine kit to give the wine more body. Don’t know if it’s worth to ferment separate. Only cost 25.00 , just as Sonny’s to toss it.
Thanks, Bakervinyard


----------



## winemaker81 (Mar 26, 2022)

White grape concentrate is not white or clear. I added 1 liter each of white and red concentrate to an elderberry, and the white looked pretty much like the picture.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Mar 26, 2022)

And coconut water actually has a pink tint to it in large quantities (fact)


----------



## bakervinyard (Mar 26, 2022)

@winemaker81 , that’s good to know. Getting ready to start my Cranberry Wine and will add it to the kit.
Thanks, Bakervinyard


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Mar 28, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> White grape concentrate is not white or clear. I added 1 liter each of white and red concentrate to an elderberry, and the white looked pretty much like the picture.


curious where ya get your concentrates from?


----------



## bakervinyard (Mar 28, 2022)

@Bmd2k1 , I bought it from Label Peelers, however any storethat sells wine kits probably has it.


----------



## tullamore (Mar 28, 2022)

i agree with Ohio Bob - ferment separate - to be safe
if it isboxidized it will ruin your batch
taste it - if is has an off smell - if both are off then its oxidized - pitch it down the sink
i don't make kits - all my wine is from grapes - without knowing the varietal cannot say ???- if its a chard,sav blanc,french columbard, then its oxidized


----------



## winemaker81 (Mar 29, 2022)

Bmd2k1 said:


> curious where ya get your concentrates from?


My LHBS, American Brewmaster in Raleigh



tullamore said:


> i don't make kits - all my wine is from grapes - without knowing the varietal cannot say ???- if its a chard,sav blanc,french columbard, then its oxidized


It's not oxidized. White concentrate is not clear -- the color of the juice is magnified by the concentration process. It looks like a brown syrup.

My Chardonnay In Detail blog shows pictures of the FWK Chardonnay concentrate, which is darker than other white concentrates.






2021 Finer Wine Kits – Chardonnay in Detail – Bryan's Wine & Beer Making Site







wine.bkfazekas.com


----------



## tullamore (Mar 29, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> My LHBS, American Brewmaster in Raleigh
> 
> 
> It's not oxidized. White concentrate is not clear -- the color of the juice is magnified by the concentration process. It looks like a brown syrup.
> ...


that's interesting - didn't know that about the kits


----------



## winemaker81 (Mar 29, 2022)

tullamore said:


> that's interesting - didn't know that about the kits


The first time you open a box and see the concentrate, it's a surprise!  

It's somewhere in the REALLY long FWK thread -- I posted pictures that show the difference in color between a 19 liter carboy, 11 liter carboy, and a glass of wine. This is true for any wine, juice or concentrate, although juices are not typically as striking.


----------



## tullamore (Mar 29, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> The first time you open a box and see the concentrate, it's a surprise!
> 
> It's somewhere in the REALLY long FWK thread -- I posted pictures that show the difference in color between a 19 liter carboy, 11 liter carboy, and a glass of wine. This is true for any wine, juice or concentrate, although juices are not typically as striking.


as forest gump said - its like a box of chocolates u don't know what ur going to get


----------

